# Niles Canyon "Stroll and Roll" May 1, Fremont Ca.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 11, 2022)

Home | 84strollroll
					






					www.84strollroll.com
				




I went on this ride a few years back and rode my old road bike I used to ride through there back when I was young and handsome..... and fearless. there is too much traffic now and not enough road for bikes to ride on, there are parts where all you get is the white line and cars are right next to you. they plan on fixing this and making the road more bike friendly in the future.

everything from kids with training wheels to roadies in a fast paceline on this ride, what is missing is vintage bikes. there was just 2 vintage guys there when I went a couple years ago.
my buddy and I will be riding vintage this time.  after the ride you can go to Niles for food and drinks or just hang out.

be there or be square.








this was Niles in the first part of last century. it still looks pretty much like this.


----------



## barracuda (Apr 11, 2022)

Long time Niles resident here, it's a great ride. I've gone both times the canyon road has been closed to cars and I love it. PM me and I'll meet you there!

*SUNDAY, MAY 1st, **7 AM to 2 PM*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2022)

Tough competition for _that_ 1st Sunday...
May Day is this years' Cyclone Coaster Swap meet at the PIKE!
I would like to make another trip up there for Rolling Relics and COBOA ride soon.








						♦️ 25th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET & RIDE ♦️ SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY ♦️ May 1st 2022 ♦️ | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

>>> YES - with SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - May 1st 2022 only a few weeks away - It's time to hunt & gather your items to sell to acquire the money to buy the parts & pieces to finish your new or old projects again.  >>> Come to buy - Come to Sell @ our 25th Annual Cyclone Coaster free Vintage...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 12, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Tough competition for _that_ 1st Sunday...
> May Day is this years' Cyclone Coaster Swap meet at the PIKE!
> I would like to make another trip up there for Rolling Relics and COBOA ride soon.
> 
> ...




with 379 miles between the 2 events I don't think there will be too much competition 🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 12, 2022)

funny, I mention I saw only 2 vintage riders on the ride and there they are.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks like a great event!  Wish I was closer.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2022)

How many miles can you ride in between the road closures?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> How many miles can you ride in between the road closures?



Niles Canyon is 6.5 miles long. once you get to the other end in Sunol you can ride further on nice backroads that will be open to traffic but not much, if you want to make an epic ride out of it you can tour Old Town Niles which is a really cool part of Fremont at the beginning of the ride and then ride down the Alameda Creek trail, which will take you about 15 miles out to the San Francisco Bay on the paved side or the gravel side you go a couple miles down and you can ride around Quarry Lakes Regional Recreation Area which was a rock quarry and they filled it with water, now it is a park. we used to ride there when we were kids before they filled it up.

I go out to Niles and ride a couple times a month, but not through the canyon. I used to live there in the 80's.


----------



## Livmojoe (Apr 12, 2022)

For those that have been to this before, what's parking like on the Sunol side?  Gotta get there early?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 12, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> For those that have been to this before, what's parking like on the Sunol side?  Gotta get there early?




"SFPUC Lot - 11600 Pleasanton Sunol Road, Sunol, CA 94586"  this is where the water temple is if you know what that is.

I don't know how much parking they have there. you can also park at Quarry Lakes and they have a shuttle... don't know why you would need a shuttle for a bike ride.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 16, 2022)

Good morning Caber’s! 
 The Rusty Relics and the Cruiser Dudes will be there!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 16, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bump



Are you going this year? Would love to get as many caber’s an vintage bikes there as possible


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2022)

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Are you going this year? Would love to get as many caber’s an vintage bikes there as possible



 that's the plan. maybe we should set a meet up place for Cabers.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 16, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's the plan. maybe we should set a meet up place for Cabers.



That would be awesome! Any suggestions for where and when?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2022)

the Flying A gas station on Niles Blvd would be cool. maybe 8:00 ...


----------



## kreika (Apr 16, 2022)

Fairly level ride? Much in the way of inclines?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 16, 2022)

the road follows Alameda Creek so it is pretty much level all the way through. very slight gradual inclines


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2022)

I might be there. This is my old stomping ground. I used to street race on this road many years ago. I'll see how many of the Rolling Relics group I can get to come out as well.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 17, 2022)

slick said:


> I might be there. This is my old stomping ground. I used to street race on this road many years ago. I'll see how many of the Rolling Relics group I can get to come out as well.



street race or road race? Niles Canyon is twisty.


----------



## slick (Apr 17, 2022)

I guess if you want to get technical, road race. We'd start at the burger joint Big Daddy's was and race all the way into the canyon and finish by the railroad station towards the end. If they made it that far. Most would chicken out if they didn't know the road.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 17, 2022)

slick said:


> I guess if you want to get technical, road race. We'd start at the burger joint Big Daddy's was and race all the way into the canyon and finish by the railroad station towards the end. If they made it that far. Most would chicken out if they didn't know the road.



we used to play Ted Nugents "Stranglehold" and see if we could get to the other end before it was over. one time we saw flashing lights way behind us and took Palomares road to get away. my buddy and I both had 1970 Z/28's. good times!

I got pulled over once and the cop said he "heard me speeding." ... which meant he did not see me. so I did not get a ticket. 

now people crash and die just driving regular out there.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

Ya gots to love the stupid things people do. The owner of this car wasn't seen or caught speeding, but he was sentenced to jail time and community service for the accident which not only totaled his car but resulted in injuries to Gong and his passenger too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 17, 2022)

you have to try pretty hard to wreck a late model Corvette.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you have to try pretty hard to wreck a late model Corvette.




Yup, just stomp on that gas pedal and get ready for an uncontrolled ride. I had a Z06 and spun that sucker around in a split second. The tires were old, like 14 year old factory tires, so it was like a Big Wheel on concrete. 😂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 17, 2022)

Z06 😲 ... funny how we thought we had some power with only 360 advertised horsepower.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Z06 😲 ... funny how we thought we had some power with only 360 advertised horsepower.



I'm glad the new cars are a lot safer than the cars we had when we were "growing up"! I'm a member on the Corvette forum and you would be surprised how many members didn't make it after they hit the gas pedal at the wrong time. I had a 1984 Z/28 H.O. and rolled it in 1988. Replaced the Z/28 with a new 88 IROC Z and then I passed that one on to my Son after I bought a Corvette. He totaled that IROC when he was hauling A on the freeway going to the hospital right after he heard his girlfriend was in a bad car wreck. That IROC would light up the tires from a dead stop and smoke them thru all the gears. Crappy gator back Goodyears.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Apr 17, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm glad the new cars are a lot safer than the cars we had when we were "growing up"! I'm a member on the Corvette forum and you would be surprised how many members didn't make it after they hit the gas pedal at the wrong time. I had a 1984 Z/28 H.O. and rolled it in 1988. Replaced the Z/28 with a new 88 IROC Z and then I passed that one on to my Son after I bought a Corvette. He totaled that IROC when he was hauling A on the freeway going to the hospital right after he heard his girlfriend was in a bad car wreck. That IROC would light up the tires from a dead stop and smoke them thru all the gears. Crappy gator back Goodyears.



Sounds like the 84 was a roll then stroll! Lmao


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 18, 2022)

it was suggested that we move this to the events section for those who check that looking for events.... how do we do that?

I was going to do a post there but thought just moving this one would work better.


----------



## slick (Apr 18, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> it was suggested that we move this to the events section for those who check that looking for events.... how do we do that?
> 
> I was going to do a post there but thought just moving this one would work better.





You would have to start a new thread there for it unless a Mod decides to move this one. 

I will try to round up a dozen guys to join in. Short notice but we will see who makes it.


----------



## mrg (Apr 18, 2022)

Just ask the Mods, they will move it over.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 19, 2022)

it has been moved 🙂 

be there or be square.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 28, 2022)

coming this Sunday! which is the day after Saturday. 🙂


----------



## slick (Apr 28, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> coming this Sunday! which is the day after Saturday. 🙂




I've got 8 coming total. I think we're going to park across the street from Joe's Corner in the free lot. Ride from there to Flying A, then cruise out. Planning on being there at 7:30am. Fingers crossed. We will be on a pair of red shelby's. See you Sunday!


----------



## 60sstuff (May 1, 2022)

Just got back from the bicycle ride from Niles (Fremont) to Sunol and back. Awesome!

Third year for me and the wife.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2022)

fun ride. I met up with a few Cabers in Niles and we pedaled the 6 miles to Sunol. I lived in Niles for all of the 80's and rode through there 1000 times? ... maybe more when was in my 20's on my roadbike. I never noticed that there were climbs on that road at all until today 😩. glad I have gears from a ladies bike on my DX, it would have been tough on my Phantom.

thought for a minute I was not 62 years old and decided to go through twice for 24 miles total, ended up doing about 1 and a half, but feel like I rode 100 miles.


----------



## sccruiser (May 1, 2022)

Definitely a great day with new and old friends !


----------



## Livmojoe (May 2, 2022)

> Just got back from the bicycle ride from Niles (Fremont) to Sunol and back. Awesome!
> 
> Third year for me and the wife.




Dang Chris @60sstuff, wish we would've bumped into you and your wife.  I was thinking of you as I drove up Mission Blvd and passed by your hood into Niles.  I rode with @slick @sccruiser @49autocycledeluxe and several others.  We started the ride in Niles about 8:30am and were in Sunol by 9:15.  Hung out for a while and headed back about 11.

Lots of riders yesterday.  Seems like a great event for all bike enthusiasts.


----------

